# 2018 Vegas Yellow TT-RS Photo shoot



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I recently shot some photos of my dad's MK3 TT-RS in Vegas Yellow. This was my first time seeing the car in person and I'm really impressed the fit and finish on the new TT's is on a whole new level compared to the MK1 and MK2. 

I've been a fan of the TT's ever since seeing the MK1 concept and currently own a MK1 3.2. With mine being in Imola Yellow, I had to take a few photos of our cars together while I was in town.

Next up for this car is a set of BBS. Does anyone know the stock size on this car? I'm thinking that 19x8.5 et48 would work going by what I know on other MQB cars, but not sure if these would clear the brakes.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful photo's ... and TT's! :thumbup:

The Mk3 sure is wider than the Mk1.

I believe the TTRS 19" wheels are the same size as the TTS. Same size tires for sure.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Huey52 said:


> Beautiful photo's ... and TT's! :thumbup:
> 
> The Mk3 sure is wider than the Mk1.
> 
> I believe the TTRS 19" wheels are the same size as the TTS. Same size tires for sure.


Awesome, thanks. I'd imagine they're probably somewhere around 19x9 et52, just didnt know for sure.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Great photos. It's amazing how much it has porked up over the years.

The stock wheels are 9 x 19 et 52 and 9 x 20 et 52.
I'd love to find some 18" wheels that would clear the calipers, but that may be hard!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

My Winter Rial DH 18x8.5 ET34 rims with 245x40 Michelin Alpin snow tires (hand me down from prior Audi's) fit my TTS fine. But rims certainly do vary. It's all about the spokes clearing the large front calipers, and related about the positive offset. My Rials actually have a bit more clearance than my OEM 19x9" which barely clear.

Although I like the original design I never did get one as I ultimately found it too small. The Mk3 is just right to me. To each their own.




Dr. Bill said:


> Great photos. It's amazing how much it has porked up over the years.
> 
> The stock wheels are 9 x 19 et 52 and 9 x 20 et 52.
> I'd love to find some 18" wheels that would clear the calipers, but that may be hard!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Beautiful!

We are Vegas locals


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## druber (Mar 31, 2006)

*Very nice*

Great shots, the car looks fantastic. Very much like the photo of the two TT side by side - post more of those if you have them.


----------



## CominGabriel (Jun 2, 2015)

Why did I turn down NYU med school?! 

Very nice :thumbup:

But, I would be jailed with that color, and by the way I drive. 

OP, yours looks damn clean and the paint is just pop'n. :beer:


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dr. Bill said:


> Great photos. It's amazing how much it has porked up over the years.
> 
> The stock wheels are 9 x 19 et 52 and 9 x 20 et 52.
> I'd love to find some 18" wheels that would clear the calipers, but that may be hard!


I have an RS3 and you are correct- It's hard. Not impossible though. My winter setup is a set of 18 inch replicas that were for an AMG C something. Barrel clears the calipers, offset and spoke position is good. My wheel shop test fit about 6 wheels they thought might work before having success.

Cheers


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks so beautiful!


----------

